# Rice anyone???



## FUM (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm hearing of some weird thing to put into your glass jars of MJ to keep away moisture. Potatoes??? Come-on.... Please, a small amount of (uncooked) RICE tied in cloth will draw up moisture in a jar. If your MJ is close to dry,this will insure that condensation won't build up in the jar and keep everything safe for winter storage. Peace.


----------



## Locked (Oct 17, 2009)

I use rice...hold the potatoes please....


----------



## Kupunakane (Oct 17, 2009)

Yo Ho FUM,

    Your right on the mark with this one. Kudos for good sense...
Rice can be a good friend, LOL

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## FUM (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks...Now go smoke one.


----------



## GeezerBudd (Oct 18, 2009)

Yep-No spuds man!
My wife puts rice in the salt shaker to keep it from clodding.

Gb


----------



## Hick (Oct 18, 2009)

:huh: ... I don't think anyone has ever recommended potatoes as a method of drying or "dehydrating" bud in jars, but as a method of _"re-hydrating_"...  
I use rice in my seed canisters ....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 18, 2009)

:ciao:



I  Like  French fries


----------



## FUM (Oct 18, 2009)

GB, You have a smart lady (wife) there.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 18, 2009)

rice and white vinegar will clean jars right up without introducing chemicals.... also the bottom of vases or anything you cant reach.


----------

